# Hello from another girl



## hpick1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello

I have just noticed this part of the forum, so I thought I would say hello and introduce myself.

I have just bought a 2001 225bhp red tt a couple of weeks ago and I am loving driving it, was used to a mini so it is abit different  
I am also enjoying the looks I get when I am driving about.

Hope to meet some of you soon, if I venture out to a TT meet.

Helen


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Helen, welcome


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome,
Just picked my son up from loughbourgh yesteday so not far from you,
Evan if it was just for 24hrs,
I too was a mini driver, now tt roadster 225 1.8 love it 
Nothing but  
Happy driving
Chrissy


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Pictures please - and red is not close enough!!

Welcome


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Pictures please - and red is not close enough!!
> 
> Welcome


Pink is nice Sal xx


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Get back in yer cave, heathen!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry boss :-*


----------



## common fault (Aug 17, 2013)

hpick1 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just noticed this part of the forum, so I thought I would say hello and introduce myself.
> 
> ...


I've got 225bhp red tt myself just couple of days ago  a cracking car to drive isn't ?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome 

Red interior hmmm - very nice (but I personally pfefer my silver) Horses for courses! Looks good.


----------

